# Stereo deck upgrades



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey folks.

Brand new to the forums here but I've been reading them for days. I've been toying seriously with the idea of getting a cruze and it's come down to not should I get a Cruze, but when? The only cars I've owned are my 01 Cavalier and per my name, a DeLorean. The Cavalier is retiring and the Cruze is goin to step up to the plate. After multiple trips to the dealership to see the cars and their features Im going with a LTZ model fully loaded with the exception of the navigation package. I just cant justify the extra expense to myself for getting GMs navigation package, It just doesnt make any sense to me on a car were everythig I see I like but this one feature.
I've discovered that there are aftermarket models of unknown brand and reputation available out there ( Chevy Cruze Navigation udpate - Aftermarket Chevrolet Cruze GPS Headunit - Chevy Cruze DVD player radio ), with videos on youtube (By searching "Chevy Cruze navigation" for example) and see the quality so I'm hoping somone in this foum may have some experience here about all this.

When you get down to it I've wondering if the following features will still operate as intended should the stereo system be changed with any aftermarket solution...

Bluetooth, steering wheel mounted controls for both volume and answering BT phone, XM Radio, Onstar, center console USB and 3.5mm headphone jack, and finally center console physical buttons. I ask on that last one since all replacment devices are touch-screen and im curious if the after market solutions retain their factory given methods of input as well as their own.

Appreciate any information, Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I think it will be extremely difficult to use an aftermarket HU, only because of the complexity of the center console. it's all wired together, the HVAC controls read out to the same screen as the radio controls do, as does the onstar, etc.


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

Darn... Not exactly what I was hoping to hear. But theres got to be somone who knows 100% for sure. I forgot to think about the HVAC controls as you mentioned and thats a very good point.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's just a matter of time until someone makes something. I can't think of many cars that haven't been fitted for aftermarket HU, but this car is going to be tricky


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

As for the aftermarket head units. I've seen some reviews by the oversea owners of the Cruze say they had bad experiences with those units. Jumpy, skipping, studdering and some radio's burning up. You have to wire up everything. The existing head unit is connected and tucked into a space under the dash to keep all the controls that you mentioned.
I did kick around the cost of the OEM nav. Having previously used a pioneer nav system, which I loved, it was still a pain to wire up and never got that complete clean snug fit (in previous vehicles). I went ahead and bit the bullet and bought the cruze with nav and have no regets. I love the unit, except it is not touch screen. But very nice display and major improvement over the current GM nav in other GM vehicles.
I like the pause the radio feature, my droid bluetooth works great with it. It sees the music on the phone, can list call log (missed, incoming ect) and phone book. Then select one and dial away.
The XM has traffic advisories in area or along route (although it does require subscription).
Hard drive to load up and record your CD's or MP3's. You can even hit record and will very quickly record the songs off your phone to the HD.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

i think some company might make a bracket to put in any double din headunit and have a seperate screen built into the bracket for the readout. worst case just do without the display....


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

You got me curious Trol about some of the features between a android device and the navigation package. Most of what I've seen appear to promote iPhone compatability and offer little information on the matter of if android devices has the same capability. Once my phone is paired thru BT or plugged into the USB (I assume you get teh same results either way?) that as you said contacts are synced and music can be streamed from the device or even transfered over to the HDD of the car system. But can anything else take place? 

Also I've read that the navigation package is MP4 compatible for videos. Does this mean that MP4 videos can be transfered to the internal memory and played while the car is in and out of motion?

I know all the specs of the Cruze i'm going after minus the navigation package or not. Im really not sure if I should get it or not... But I do appreciate everyones input. The entire car is a awesome peice of work but after I've dissected system after system about it this is one I'm just not yet sure about..


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

My car does not recognize my Droid X, it says "unsupport device" and wont read any media from it. I can sync it to bluetooth and use the name dial (contact list) and some other random functions. 

It would be nice to stream music via bluetooth to the speakers, if the quality was still good


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

I also have a Droid X. While this isnt good news atleast I should be thankful that the onstar app will work great and is atleast available for android unlike te unfortunate blackberry smartphone users.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

I have the original moto droid. The contacts list up in abc groups on the nav system via bluetooth or usb. 
It does play Dvd, but not in motion. I burned a video from my video camera to a dvd and it played that just fine.
Just got finished trying, it won't read mp4's off the phone. Found all my mp3's scattered around in folders on my memory card in phone.
The onstar app is nice, it does take about a minute from pressing then connecting, enter pin then verify for car to start. But tells you if it was successful or not.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Agreed with the onstar app, it takes a little bit but onstar said something like "due to multiple levels of encryption and security it may take up to a few minutes to actually terminate the command you've executed" so as long as they're aware of it being a little slow, its cool. everyone i know is super jealous of this functionality

how did you get the phone to play mp3's? when i plug it in via usb it just displays an error msg


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> Agreed with the onstar app, it takes a little bit but onstar said something like "due to multiple levels of encryption and security it may take up to a few minutes to actually terminate the command you've executed" so as long as they're aware of it being a little slow, its cool. everyone i know is super jealous of this functionality
> 
> how did you get the phone to play mp3's? when i plug it in via usb it just displays an error msg


 On my droid, when I plug it into a computer it comes up with a usb debugging mode. You then chose charge or storage mode. chose storage. Does the same when plugging USB in Cruze. Then it reads all the mp3 I have stored on the memory card/phone. Then it sorts by artist or genre and such.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

You know what.. I just double checked to make sure I wasn't crazy.. I don't have any mp3's, they were all mp4's :/


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

After work today I went to the dealership and played around with a cruze ltz that had a navigation package and pioneer speakers. The sound quality really didnt seem all that different compared to the standard speakers but I didnt really focus on that too much, I played around with the navigation system and tried to determine if its workth the nearly 2k more for the car. the answer... Yes, it is.

All that I need to look into now is finding a way to be able to alter the device so that I can play DVDs while in motion.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

DeLorean_Josh said:


> After work today I went to the dealership and played around with a cruze ltz that had a navigation package and pioneer speakers. The sound quality really didnt seem all that different compared to the standard speakers but I didnt really focus on that too much, I played around with the navigation system and tried to determine if its workth the nearly 2k more for the car. the answer... Yes, it is.
> 
> All that I need to look into now is finding a way to be able to alter the device so that I can play DVDs while in motion.


 Given time and when more hit the streets, I can see a lockpik device or someone figuring out the wiring hack to bypass. They have on other vehicles. Although the lockpik option sells for couple of hundred dollars, which isn't worth it.


----------



## bewernia (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey all:
Just wanted to caution everyone about a stereo manufacturer, Witson. I bought an in-dash unit with DVD, GPS, BT, Reversing camera etc. etc. I've had it for a while and want to update the maps. Can't. The map publisher says to go to the manufacturer, Witson. And Witson says you can't update the maps.
Please do yourselves a favour and don't ever consider going with Witson as they have zero support. Spread the word too.
Thanks.


----------



## bewernia (Jun 1, 2011)

DeLorean_Josh said:


> After work today I went to the dealership and played around with a cruze ltz that had a navigation package and pioneer speakers. The sound quality really didnt seem all that different compared to the standard speakers but I didnt really focus on that too much, I played around with the navigation system and tried to determine if its workth the nearly 2k more for the car. the answer... Yes, it is.
> 
> All that I need to look into now is finding a way to be able to alter the device so that I can play DVDs while in motion.


There may be a setting to "sense" the park-brake. You may be able to turn this option off.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I know you're trying to help, but the thread you're responding to is over 2 years old and the original poster hasn't been seen in a very long time.


----------

